# fsutil behavior set memoryusage?



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Last week I was looking for a way to make Windows 7 faster and I found 1 tip here.

I did just that:

1) Click Start.
2) In the Search field, type CMD.
3) Right-click the Command Prompt icon and click the Run as Administrator option.
4) Type the following command: fsutil behavior set memoryusage 2
5) Reboot the system.
6) To check if the command was carried out successfully, go to the Command Prompt again and type: fsutil behavior query memoryusage

It did got faster and responded faster to my surprise. It's okay but something hit me. How can I revert to the way it was before I did it? Drats, something may come up an error of soe sort that maybe related to it and here I am not knowing how to revert it.

Can someone tell me how please.....

Thank you!


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

Type this for step 4:

```
4) Type the following command: fsutil behavior set memoryusage [B][COLOR=Red]0[/COLOR][/B]
```
Here's a description for Windows Server (please note that the switch is set to 1 for Server and 0 for Win7): http://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/cc785435(WS.10).aspx


----------



## Dundertaker (Jan 28, 2010)

Thank you very much!


----------

